# Front Diff Mod



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I talked to a guy the other day about this mod and he told me that the newer brutes came with this already done but he didn't know what year this started. Does anyone know what year they fixed the front diff problem?


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I didn't think the problem was "officially fixed." I know the mod to grind a small channel in shaft or pin between the spider gears does help by allowing oil to flow between them better...but I don't know that Kawi has done anything to resolve the issue or if they have even changed the pin design to allow the gears from overheating... Anybody know?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

CTBruterider said:


> I didn't think the problem was "officially fixed." I know the mod to grind a small channel in shaft or pin between the spider gears does help by allowing oil to flow between them better...but I don't know that Kawi has done anything to resolve the issue or if they have even changed the pin design to allow the gears from overheating... Anybody know?


yeah the guy I talked to had worked for kawie for 7 years and he said they finally fixed it but he just didn't know what year.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

This is the first I've heard about it. I know the 2012 brutes have a slightly redesigned front diff...so if I had to guess I'd say this would be the year that it was "fixed" if kawi really did anything.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

guess that means there is a tear down in order yay!!!:nutkick:
I love my brute but there shure is alot of stuff to fix on it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^LOL yeah I can definitely tell you that your 08 wasn't done by kawi, it has the same diff as the 05-07 models....pulled mine apart a few months ago, new seals and bearings, new gears from breaking 3, and modded the pin like your asking about. Honestly the hardest part of this job is simply getting the diff off of the bike, its cake after that.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

it shouldn't be hard at all on mine being that it is just a rolling frame lol but you know how it is something usually goes wrong. I'm just a little scared of what I will find when I get in there the guy I bought this thing from didn't maintain the bike thats why I am currently rebuilding the engine I bought it thinking that it would be a simple fix but when I finally got it running it sounded like somene was in there with a 16# sledge trying to get out lol.
kinda think I shouldn't of paid $4,000 for it now.:soapbox:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*design*

Yeah,I thought about paying 4100 bucks for my 750 too,but really there are no regrets due to how much fun these quads are to ride.If my engine took a dump,I'd be singing a different tune,but still love this quad - My neighbors prob. think I'm nuts cause lately all I do is take the brute up and down the neighborhood streets and pratice wheelies. My wife and kids are tired of hearing me talk about the quad every minute too - Oh well - that's what I like.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I paid $3500 for mine in '09 and it's an '06. Already had the motor gone through from the same thing. Former owners didn't take care of it. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Same here. Got screwed because the other guy didn't take care of it. I swapped my 2003 incon with over 6000 miles on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

